# First Brisket! Update!



## mark a (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey All! I just bought myself a Camp Chef Woodwind with WiFi and decided that I’d tackle the big one. My first brisket. I bought a full prime packer from Sam’s Club that weighed about 14 1/2 pounds and trimmed her up. It was my first such attempt, so please let me know how terrible or even how decent I did.  I thought I watched enough videos but you never know until you get in there yourself.
I guess this is where we all start so let’s see how it goes.
I will probably throw her on at 11 pm and check it first thing tomorrow. Wrap around 165 or so in butcher paper and let her go to 205ish.
Any tips are greatly appreciated! Wish me luck!


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 10, 2020)

Look forward to the results.  I still have yet to tackle a brisket, I have cold feet!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 10, 2020)

My briskets go in around midnight.  I pull at 195/200, depending upon how much is 'jiggles like jell-o'.  I have never wrapped one until it was finished and that was to hold it over till eating time.  I always use a prime packer from Costco.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks good. I usually hit it a little harder with rub. Definitely look for finish by probe tender and jiggle like jello around 190. They all finish somewhere between there and 205.


----------



## mark a (Jan 11, 2020)

A quick update on how my cook went:

14 1/2 pound prime packer
Seasoned with Kosher salt and course ground black pepper

4 AM: Placed on smoker @ 250 fat side down. 

9:45: checked brisket and had nice bark. Internal temperature was between 160-165

9:50: Removed and wrapped in butcher paper. 

10:00 AM: placed back on smoker @ 250. 

10:10 AM: placed probe in thick part of flat. Temp reads 163. 

11:15 AM: smoker temp @255 and brisket @ 168. 

12:15 PM: smoker temp @ 255 and brisket @ 174. 

1:15 PM: smoker temp @ 255 and brisket @ 181. 

2:35 PM: smoker temp @ 246 and brisket @ 192. 

3:35 PM: smoker temp @ 249 and brisket @ 199. 

4:30 PM: brisket removed with internal temperature @ 203. Toothpick punctured meat easily.

I let her rest for an hour and a half or so. When I did carve the brisket, it was a little dry. Great smoke ring but still seemed to pass the bend test. Also pulled with a slight tug so all in all it seemed like a good first attempt. I think the next time I cook one, I may forgo the butcher paper or at least not double wrap. I think that the double layer messed with my probe and toothpick tests. Guess I have to learn somehow.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 11, 2020)

Still looks pretty tasty!! I swear by Butcher BBQ Prime Brisket injection. If not thst you can inject with double strength beef broth. I prefer Minors. The injection mix includes phosphates as well.


----------

